# Haunt names? Camping style!



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm looking for some suggestions/ideas about what to name my 
halloween display at our campsite. Every year the campground has themes on certain weekends..ie: Christmas in July, Easter, Halloween. So of course I use
this as an excuse to do up our campsite with our halloween decorations. There
are actually a bunch of campsites that go all out as well. To get to the point of
my post, I'm looking for a name I could use. The name of the campground is
Camper's Haven, so maybe a play on that? Heres a few that I came up with.


Camper's Nightmare
Wicked Woods

Thought? I'm open to others names aswell. Everyone is super creative arround here and I would love to hear your suggestions.

Oh and while we are at it. Anysuggestions about camping related props I could make?

I'm going to try and find a pic of our setup at the campsite last year so you have a better idea of the area and space.

Thanks again!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Heres the pictures. Link is to my album.

Halloween Forum - HoflyLoster's Album: Halloween Camper 2008


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

We had way too much stuff out last year for just a small space. I think I'm going to weed out some of the props we don't need to use. Its just really cluttered.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Camp hell
campers lament
camp blood
camp death
camp hollow
campers hollow
den of evil
canvas terror
spooky nook
campers lair
camp of terror
camp of horror
den of the demented
hillside horror
monsters haven
camp crazy
camp of the forgotten
camp of the lost ones
camp of the dead
monsters vacation spot


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

_Trailer Terror Trails
5th Wheel of Hell
Hell'S'more
Recreational Vehicle_ (cross out vehicle and scribble "Viciousness")
_Happy Trails_ (cross out happy and scribble "Horror")

You could incorporate a multi-arrow directional signpost with all those great names from kprimm. I guarantee people would stop to read them all!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi There!

Can I just say I think your campsite photo's are awesome!
My husband and I camp quite alot in Franconia, NH and they do a Halloween in August that we also go all out and decorate for, and yes, we too always seemed to bring way too much stuff from home, but it all gets set up!
I'll keep my mind workin'on names for ya!
Happy Haunting,
Julianne


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hoflyloster. I go to 2 different halloween week ends at campgrounds, but ours are in October, I named mine, not really scarey, but I like it, it is "Whispers In The Park" I also bring alot of stuff, but every year have a different lot, so never know what all I want up, sometimes I don't set it all up, but want it there, just in case!! Where I go, every one does something, a couple as much or more than me, but every one has something, i love it! The one park has about 300 sites, all full and all ecorated and loving halloween,can't get better than that!
I love your pictures, live the face on your trailer! very creative! 
As far as names go, is there a lake there? or just woods?


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Yes there is a lake by the campground.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Oh and I love the name of your display. "Whispers in the park" sounds really spooky!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

How about:

"Un-Happy Campers"
or
"Screaming Banshee Quiet Nature Preserve".

Instead of Camper's Haven, put up a lot of crows and call it "Raven Haven".


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still kinda stumped, but am thinking; maybe..
Nightmare Catacombs,
Lake of screams,
Wraith Trail, or Wraith Woods
Soulbane Forest, 
well, will keep thinking! 
Thanks about the name, but I really can't take credit, someone on Haunt forum uses that for a forum name, and I loved it, and asked if I could use it for my haunt, cuz it seemed perfect to me and he kindly allowed me to , er, "borrow" it!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

HoflyLoster said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. Yes there is a lake by the campground.


Hello Hofly Loster,
Your display looks wonderful. I love camping. Where do you store all of your things???  
For a name, why not Camp Crystal Lake.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I would have to go with Camp Crystal Lake , from Friday the 13th.
I would love to have an opportunity like that , although the kids may be too young for that kind of theme.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe you could have a creepy baby roasting on a spit. Just a thought.


----------

